# what rhythm to play the trills in the slow movement of mozarts first piano sonata



## blank

I'm confused as to whether you play the trill in measure 17 of mozarts the 2nd movement of mozarts first piano sonata in 16th note rhythm as in play 4 beats or if you play it in rhythm with the trill as in play it in 3 beats. personally i would find playing a trill in 16th notes over a triplet challenging so i'm hoping that you follow the triplet beat. Thank you.


----------



## hreichgott

Do you mean the trill on the B natural in measure 16?

You really need at least 5 notes in the trill plus the nachschlag (the two extra notes written at the end of the measure) for it to sound good. So you'll already be going faster than 16th notes. The best choice imho is an unmeasured trill, but if that feels insecure to you then maybe try 3 RH notes per LH note including the nachschlag: BCB CBC BAB.

There is a tradition of substituting turns for trills in music of this period when the piece is really fast and the player is strong enough to play the piece but not strong enough to play the trills that fast. If this were a fast piece and you were in that situation you could just go BCBAB and call it done. But this is a slow movement so you have time for a proper trill


----------



## Pugg

I do hope your effort pays off, OP not been seen a while .


----------

